# Uppdaterad mini-HOWTO ÅÄÖ

## tobbebobbe

Hej,

Jag har läst många inlägg här i mina försök att få åäö att fungera i både konsolen och gnome-terminal utan att lyckas. Till slut hittade jag en guide skriven för archlinux som även fungerar för gentoo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Configuring_locales

Summering:

/etc/locale.gen ska innehålla:

sv_SE.UTF-8 UTF-8

sv_SE ISO-8859-1

Kör $ locale-gen

/etc/environment:

LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8

LC_ALL=sv_SE.UTF-8

/etc/conf.d/keymaps:

KEYMAP="sv-latin1"

Hoppas det kan hjälpa någon.

----------

## tobbebobbe

Okej, ovanstående gav mig fungerande åäö, men det ändrade även språk i diverse program till svenska vilket jag inte vill. Nu har jag gjort som följer och har fungerade åäö samt engelska som språk:

```

# cat /etc/locale.gen

...

sv_SE.UTF-8 UTF-8

sv_SE ISO-8859-1

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

...

```

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps 

...

KEYMAP="sv-latin1"

...

```

```

# cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LC_CTYPE="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"

```

----------

## rndusr

Det är meningslöst att ha något annat än utf8-varianterna. Amerikanerna har missanpassad pappersstorlek (så kallad "legal"), så det är lämpligt att definiera om LC_PAPER också.

----------

